# Ladder Golf, Goofy Golf, Whatever You Call It



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I know there has been a topic on this before, but I couldn't find it when I searched. I made my own ladder golf game today for much cheaper than buying one, and just wanted to let everyone know how. To buy one runs anywhere between $20 and $40 depending on where you get it, but it cost me about $11 to make it. It is a really cheap and easy project to do, and one the kids, (and grown up kids) will have fun using.

Here is the parts list:

4 - 10' sections of 3/4 pvc pipe. 
12 - 90 degree 3/4 pvc elbows.
12 - "T" 3/4 pvc connectors.
12 - old golf balls, preferably 2 different colors, 6 of each
9' of 3/16th inch rope

The cross beams/width of the game is 21 1/2 inches
The heighth inbetween sections is 11 1/2 inches
The width of rope inbetween golf balls is 18 inches

All I did is drill holes in the golf balls and feed the rope through and tie it off so you have 6 sets. I cut all the pvc pipe down to the specified sizes, then glued the joints together so that they would not fall apart while playing. I did not glue the base to the "ladder" section so that I can take it apart for easy storage. Unfortunately I did not take pics of it because I don't know how to post them anyway lol. But if you look at any Walmart or Camping World you should be able to find a pic of what they should look like when they are finished. I played the game for the first time this weekend, and it was a blast. I would guess I had about an hour and a half into it, and would rate the project as very easy to do. For me atleast, it is way more enjoyable to play it knowing that I made it, and did so cheaper than buying it! Good luck, and feel free to PM me with any questions.

Bill


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

My DW has been after me to either buy or build this game. She's tired of kicking my [email protected]# at bocci.
Thanks


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

jitch388 said:


> My DW has been after me to either buy or build this game. She's tired of kicking my [email protected]# at bocci.
> Thanks


I love Bocci, but I think I like this game better now. It goes much quicker.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I saved some time and bought the game. I like the rubber balls better than golf balls, I think. Less chance on "breaking" something in an errant throw.

I also purchased a cheap disc golf game. It's kind of fun, too.

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I saved some time and bought the game. I like the *rubber* balls better than golf balls, I think. Less chance on "breaking" something in an errant throw.
> 
> I also purchased a cheap disc golf game. It's kind of fun, too.
> 
> Mark


I made my own a couple of years ago... It is fun and the kids as well as adults love it.

I was thinking about buying an other one (the one with rubber balls) We can have the 
one I made for at home(plenty of property) and take the new(rubber ball) one 
camping with us! The Outback as well as a vehicle has came close to 
getting a dent or worse in a tight campground!









MaeJae


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We also made our own game. I saw the rubber balls to go with it for sale at our myers store here locally. I tried the golf balls but they hurt







when one goes wild. I tried to make ones for the kids with light weight plastic balls but it did not work. We had a bag lawn chair go bad so the storage bag became the ladder golf game bag. It works pretty well. Good luck with yours.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

WOW! I only mentioned maybe 14 or 15 times







to our guests on Sunday that I wanted Bill to make us one of those games and it's already done!







How cool is that! Thanks, Sweetie!







Here's a suggestion, why not just make 2 sets of what you throw, 1 with golf balls, 1 with rubber balls? You could also 2 sets, 1 for travel that comes apart and goes in a bag for storage (what a great idea







to recycle that bag, fourwalls







) for the price of buying just 1. I know my family had duct taped theirs because it kept coming apart as they play, which was why Bill glued his. Great job, Son!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I am showing my ignorance here...what is this game??? Any pics or website where I could see this?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

This is one version............









Steve


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm trying to find that in Canada...it looks like a great group game! Can't seem to find it here...and stores on-line in US won't ship to Canada!!


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Canadiansue said:


> I'm trying to find that in Canada...it looks like a great group game! Can't seem to find it here...and stores on-line in US won't ship to Canada!!


Canadian Tire does sell a version of it for $39.99. It has 5 bars that spin around a centre bar and rubber balls...


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks, I'll have a look to see if it's here in Quebec. Thabks again!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

nonny said:


> WOW! I only mentioned maybe 14 or 15 times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall in my post where I said I made a ladder ball game for Nonny







. I think there is still time to place your order Nonny, however, like our beloved Outbacks, the game sets are made all the same at the factory (my garage). Also, like Keystone, the factory (my garage) will be shutting down for several weeks due to my knee surgery/vacation. You had better hope your order is built before the shutdown


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

OUR beloved Outbacks. Nonny's beloved Outback may not be open to visitors or available for borrowing by those who do not have the premium.


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

Grunt0311 said:


> I know there has been a topic on this before, but I couldn't find it when I searched. I made my own ladder golf game today for much cheaper than buying one, and just wanted to let everyone know how. To buy one runs anywhere between $20 and $40 depending on where you get it, but it cost me about $11 to make it. It is a really cheap and easy project to do, and one the kids, (and grown up kids) will have fun using.
> 
> Here is the parts list:
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill

I Used:

12 - 90 degree 3/4 pvc elbows.
12 - "T" 3/4 pvc connectors.

6 Only makes one side, mine might not be the same.









Angelo


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Made mine after seeing Y-Guys at the Spring Rally....Love this game!!


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

out4fun said:


> I know there has been a topic on this before, but I couldn't find it when I searched. I made my own ladder golf game today for much cheaper than buying one, and just wanted to let everyone know how. To buy one runs anywhere between $20 and $40 depending on where you get it, but it cost me about $11 to make it. It is a really cheap and easy project to do, and one the kids, (and grown up kids) will have fun using.
> 
> Here is the parts list:
> 
> ...


 Hi Bill

I Used:

12 - 90 degree 3/4 pvc elbows.
12 - "T" 3/4 pvc connectors.

6 Only makes one side, mine might not be the same.









Angelo
[/quote]

Ah Angelo, way to be observant! You are absolutely correct. The correct amount of 90 degree and "T" connectors should be 12. Thanks for correcting me!









Bill


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Canadiansue said:


> I'm trying to find that in Canada...it looks like a great group game! Can't seem to find it here...and stores on-line in US won't ship to Canada!!


We ended up getting ours from ebay.....found it under several different names.....ours is called Bolos....looks exactly like the picture above......


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

I've seen these but never seen anyone playing. How does the game work?


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Acadia Hiker said:


> I've seen these but never seen anyone playing. How does the game work?


You have teams. You toss the balls and try to get them to wrap around the base via the rope that connects the balls. There is different points for getting it on different levels. It actually is quite fun to play. On a fun scale, I would rate it higher than horseshoes and bocci ball.

Bill


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

The best part of the game is you sure meet your new neihbours in a hurry everybody came out to see what all the laughter was about.


----------



## hazmat456 (Jul 26, 2007)

testy toss


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Does anyone know how far apart the two bases are supposed to be when you play?









Bill


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

Grunt0311 said:


> Does anyone know how far apart the two bases are supposed to be when you play?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40 feet


----------

